# 80mm/3" turbo intake pipe for LHD? anyone??



## Chlippo (Aug 2, 2010)

our friends who drive rhd audi tt 225/S3 8L/Cupra R have the opportunity of getting this 80mm turbo intake pipe and its making great results in terms of bhp/$ spent.

Problem is that it wont fit our LHD cars because the pipe will hit some master brake cylinders pipes.

I was wondering why a similar item wasn't developped for our LHD cars? Or if there is can you please point me to the right direction?

attached pictures of the product in question


----------



## Chlippo (Aug 2, 2010)

No one??

I am not understanding why such a very favorable mod isn't available for us and no one interrested?
In europe cars are seing up to 20 bhp and same amount of torque with this mod. Dynoed and proven. 
There must be something similar for right hand drive cars...


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

It would be nice to see a similar product for LHD cars.

Hell, i'd be happy with an aftermarket TIP that had the N75 port on the same side as the oem TIP for the 225.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*80mm/3" turbo intake pipe for RHD? anyone??*

Are the badger or whatever ones the same idea? I know those are available for LHD cars in the UK


----------



## crzygreek (Jul 8, 2005)

I have been testing the Badger5 80mm 'v3' TIP for the better part of 20000 kms... It was definitely tight and I had to remove a good portion of the lip at the turbo end. I'll be removing it in a couple of months to inspect for wear etc. Also, I'll be running logs and then installing the APR TIP to compare air flows.


----------



## Chlippo (Aug 2, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


> Are the badger or whatever ones the same idea? I know those are available for LHD cars in the UK


it is indeed badger5 one and it was his idea of developping the product. But i am pretty sure those aren't available for LHD in the UK. I was in contact with badger5 and he confirmed that it won't fit without making adjustments on LHD cars.


----------



## Chlippo (Aug 2, 2010)

crzygreek said:


> I have been testing the Badger5 80mm 'v3' TIP for the better part of 20000 kms... It was definitely tight and I had to remove a good portion of the lip at the turbo end. I'll be removing it in a couple of months to inspect for wear etc. Also, I'll be running logs and then installing the APR TIP to compare air flows.


Can you post some pictures of the tip fitted? you mean it did fit with no objection from the master brake cylinder lines and pipes?
How does it feel performance wise?

I spend a lot of time in Montreal (im there currently till june)


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

*80mm/3" turbo intake pipe for RHD? anyone??*

Interested in what comes out of it.

I hate the forge tip I have 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## max13b2 (Jul 24, 2007)

Been looking at these for about 2 years now wondering if they would fit a LHD.
Calling badger 5: there seems to be quite the interest in this!

Sent from my Vivid 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

Have already talked to Badger 5 about this. 

There are a few versions out there. Most current are Version 2 and a new Version 3. 


Version 2 can be made to fit, but does have significant interference with the brakelines on the LHD cars. He didn't provide specifics about "how much" had to be removed. 

Supposedly, Version 3 will be easier to fit to LHD cars? However, specific information wasn't provided. 

Would be nice!

Joe


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Then we need pictures of this V3 and notes on how it fits ASAP


----------



## max13b2 (Jul 24, 2007)

The v3 is the last pic in the first post. It has no alloy adapter, all silicone from head to toe. 

Sent from my Vivid 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Chlippo (Aug 2, 2010)

max13b2 said:


> The v3 is the last pic in the first post. It has no alloy adapter, all silicone from head to toe.


Exact. I have talked way too much with Badger5 and the reason he isn't able to give exact answers on how it will fit, or what will have to be done, or what will have to be removed, is because he doesn't have a LHD car to try it on. 

Note that the V3 is the easiest to be fitted but its not the best out there, the V2 (or V2.2) are the best with the alloy adapter. 
This info has been proven by dyno runs.

I will see if Bill (Badger5) can join us in this conversation and help out.

But ideally, what have to be done is take this info to a supplier/producer in the USA/Canada and push them to make it happen. Any from the forum sponsors is interrested to poduce a fittable version of those? Maybe moderators can help out?....


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

OR we can have badger5, if interested, to send one of his TIPs to us and we'll be glad to test it out.

I'll be glad to test it, document with pics, and recommend the necessary changes.

OR, maybe there's someone with a 225 TT in France willing to help with this?


----------



## Chlippo (Aug 2, 2010)

Anyone knows of a company that produce/create silicone hoses?

I thought this would gather more interest...


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

Thinking your best bet is to honestly get him to send one over here and offer solutions for the market of LHD cars from there. 

Either the v2 (which he had on substantial discount for a while) it the v3

Joe


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*80mm/3" turbo intake pipe for RHD? anyone??*

I'd send him detailed pics of a current LHD one and see if he will mock one up and make a test one. Have him send it back and test fit. So on and so forth until a good one is produced.
Also maybe sending him an oem torn one or something will be enough for him to go off of.


----------



## Chlippo (Aug 2, 2010)

Guys what he need is a car to get it tested to, not a LHD tip. He can buy a LHD tip over the internet.

This product should be developped here where thousands of TT MK1 are running


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

*80mm/3" turbo intake pipe for RHD? anyone??*

I'll volunteer to test it.

It's gonna be a bitch to install (as it is most of the time) but I'll be glad to help with the solution.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chlippo (Aug 2, 2010)

Im getting in touch with couple companies that might be able/interrested in producing those.

Bill (Badger5) have no intentions of producing something he can't test with his own hands. Its a bit of a hassle for him, which I understand.

Let's see if someone from those companies gets back to me on this.

Meanwhile if anyone knows of a company that's able to produce those, please let us know. Its way easier to develop those in the USA.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

There is a bit of a problem, there is no physical space to snake 80mm through without having some contact in our cars. The hard lines off of the master would need to be redesigned or somehow agressively bent away, the shift cable bracket would also need to be modified/chopped. 

It would be nice to have a LHD 80mm TIP, but the real estate makes it really hard if not impossible. I just made room in my car to fit something similar in size (I'll probably use thin wall aluminum), and the shift cable bracket, how high it's mounted on the transmission, needed a lot of work on my mock-up. Maybe the company looking at it for you can do a kit with new low-profile shift bracket and modified hard line for the master. I know I'd buy one!


----------



## Chlippo (Aug 2, 2010)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> There is a bit of a problem, there is no physical space to snake 80mm through without having some contact in our cars. The hard lines off of the master would need to be redesigned or somehow agressively bent away, the shift cable bracket would also need to be modified/chopped.
> 
> It would be nice to have a LHD 80mm TIP, but the real estate makes it really hard if not impossible. I just made room in my car to fit something similar in size (I'll probably use thin wall aluminum), and the shift cable bracket, how high it's mounted on the transmission, needed a lot of work on my mock-up. Maybe the company looking at it for you can do a kit with new low-profile shift bracket and modified hard line for the master. I know I'd buy one!


I personally wouldn't mind modifiying a bit to get it fitted. The Dyno results are more than appealing for just a TIP.

I have been told that the full silicone version of the tip might fit but it will be squeezed, which is not ideal for the airflow. But that means that we can still manage a decent size tip instead of the slim ones available.

If you can take some pictures it might help me.


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

I had to squeeze my Forge tip a little bit to make it fit as well.

I think part of the problem is that no company has made a decent effort at making a tip that follows the most unrestricted path.
Maybe it wont be 80mm, but as long as it is a good fit and as long as the N75 port is on the front side, I'll go for it.

Truth is, our cars are pretty much a small market for many vendors and they may not see the appeal in developing such a product for a few unless they can place it at a higher price point - which is totally understandable.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Chlippo said:


> I personally wouldn't mind modifiying a bit to get it fitted. The Dyno results are more than appealing for just a TIP.
> 
> I have been told that the full silicone version of the tip might fit but it will be squeezed, which is not ideal for the airflow. But that means that we can still manage a decent size tip instead of the slim ones available.
> 
> If you can take some pictures it might help me.



Here is a pic of how mine was modified. 















Converted2VW said:


> I had to squeeze my Forge tip a little bit to make it fit as well.
> 
> I think part of the problem is that no company has made a decent effort at making* a tip that follows the most unrestricted path.*
> Maybe it wont be 80mm, but as long as it is a good fit and as long as the N75 port is on the front side, I'll go for it.
> ...


I think that's the key here, most aftermarket TIP are following the path of the OEM unit. After I created some room for my custom TIP, I realized that the best approach is to get the tip to go behind the shift bracket (towards the firewall) and lower than the hard lines. Routing it this way will give the best clearance for large OD inlets.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

Converted2VW said:


> I had to squeeze my Forge tip a little bit to make it fit as well.
> 
> Truth is, our cars are pretty much a small market for many vendors and they may not see the appeal in developing such a product for a few unless they can place it at a higher price point - which is totally understandable.


Left-hand steer cars with K04 fitment aren't compatible with any of Badger5's inlet pipes. And you're right about the limited market for such a product. We've developed one, but only for use with our F23 turbocharger.


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

I appreciate the comment Doug.

If you have something similar developed, maybe there is an opportunity here for Frankenturbo to address a piece of this market with slight modifications?
I'm not familiar with your guys' TIP enough.


----------



## crzygreek (Jul 8, 2005)

Pics as promised:


----------



## crzygreek (Jul 8, 2005)

On car (without modified turbo collar):


----------



## crzygreek (Jul 8, 2005)

Further to my original posts and my subsequent pictures... I will be getting better pictures of the B5 TIP when I remove it to install the APR TIP in the spring. 

The car it was installed onto is a BAM 01', whereas the pictures above are from a BEA 03'. The reason it wasn't fully installed and only seated was because it didn't have the appropriate nipples/size for the BEA. 
However don't take the pictures above as the final indication of how it fits as I had no trimmed the TIP yet.

Max: As you can see, the shifter cable bracket is not an issue... Not sure why you had different results.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

crzygreek said:


> .
> 
> Max: As you can see, the shifter cable bracket is not an issue... Not sure why you had different results.


  You are squeezing/deforming the bigger silicone TIP to fit by the MC. My setup will be metal, therefore that's not an option for me and I had to make space where it would fit with no rubbing or contact. If deforming the TIP and having contact/rubbing is not a big deal, than I guess the badger5 silicone could work with no modification. :beer:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

The amount of deformation isn't bad, but I wouldn't be happy if my brake hardline rubbed through my TIP.


----------



## Chlippo (Aug 2, 2010)

Deformation will hurt airflow. The point of the tip is the max airflow.


----------



## Chlippo (Aug 2, 2010)

In contact with a company that showed interest making those. will keep you posted.


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Sweet!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Chlippo said:


> Deformation will hurt airflow. The point of the tip is the max airflow.


The minor change in shape in the last two pics above is hardly "deformation" and doesn't even begin to reduce cross sectional area or create any more turbulence than the inherent double 90° shape of the TIP to begin with.


----------



## alexsl (Apr 15, 2014)

crzygreek said:


> Further to my original posts and my subsequent pictures... I will be getting better pictures of the B5 TIP when I remove it to install the APR TIP in the spring.
> 
> The car it was installed onto is a BAM 01', whereas the pictures above are from a BEA 03'. The reason it wasn't fully installed and only seated was because it didn't have the appropriate nipples/size for the BEA.
> However don't take the pictures above as the final indication of how it fits as I had no trimmed the TIP yet.
> ...


Hi, 

Is that the Badger 5 TIP V2.2 you've fittet? 

I've been thinking of this for my Audi S3 for a long time, but wasn't shure if it would fit. Looks like its not to bad though, I might just go for it  Must be much better then the original TIP even if it has a slight "bump"/twist in it.. 

Do anyone know the difference between the V2.2 and the V3 when it comes to performance? 

Regards from Norway


----------



## Fight1 (Jul 29, 2013)

I have the B5 v3 TIP fitted to a late APX( same as a BAM tip vise) and it fouls on the brake lines, no way around the issue as I can see with that sized TIP. I does clear the gear linkage though

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## alexsl (Apr 15, 2014)

Fight1 said:


> I have the B5 v3 TIP fitted to a late APX( same as a BAM tip vise) and it fouls on the brake lines, no way around the issue as I can see with that sized TIP. I does clear the gear linkage though
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Is the APX much different from the AMK? Think it should be the samw problem with the brake cylinder.. How ever, did you feel much difference compared to tje original TIP? Guess there shou
ld be a slightly gain even thoug its not a perfect fit 

Anyone else know some about this? Would be great with some more info, most the guys running B5 has RHD..


----------



## Fight1 (Jul 29, 2013)

Don't know what the difference is between AMK/APX sorry but I'll attach some pics if my TIP so you can see:
















How it fouls the lines









Clearing the gear linkage, barely.

Bill(Badger5) has posted some back to back dyno plots that convinced me to try it out and in the grand scheme of TT upkeep it's not much money


----------



## LA-Tunes (May 3, 2014)

*LHD 80mm TIP*

For all LHD drivers:

https://www.hg-motorsport.de/shop/p...Turbo-K04-Audi-TT-S3-Ansaugschlauch-80mm.html

;-)

Best wishes

Alex 
LA-Tunes


----------



## alexsl (Apr 15, 2014)

Thanks Flight1! It dosnt look to bad  



LA-Tunes said:


> For all LHD drivers:
> 
> https://www.hg-motorsport.de/shop/p...Turbo-K04-Audi-TT-S3-Ansaugschlauch-80mm.html
> 
> ...


Cheers! I think i might go for this one! Have you tried this yourselfe or heard anything about it? Dynos etc? 

Regard
Alex


----------



## Chlippo (Aug 2, 2010)

any updates crzygreek?


----------

